# Souris usb pas toujours detecte

## broschi

J'ai cette souris usb qui fonctionne tres bien sauf que des fois le kernel ne la detecte pas?! Le support pour le pilote OHCI est celui qui marche le mieux a date. J'ai aussi active l'option "Long timeout", mais toujours le meme resultat. Tout ce que je peux faire c'est de rebooter eternellement avant de recevoir la ligne magique qui me dit qu'il l'a trouve (je dois subir un fsck a chaque semaine)!

Et puis elle marche tres bien dans XP. Je pourrais toujours utiliser l'adapteur a PS/2, mais je vais perdre la roulette (horreur!).

Des idees?!

EDIT:

Meme chose dans slackware et gentoo. J'ai utilise le meme tarball pour les deux (2.4.18 ), mais maintenant gentoo est patche avec 2.4.19.

----------

